# Quality guitar building and neck suppliers?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, a little while ago, I posted some questions about guitar kits.

I was somewhat put off by the many comments about poor quality kits and prices that don't add up to what you can buy ready made.
Here's the thing; My son wants to build a custom guitar together and I want to get it right so he can be proud of his accomplishment. 

I'm thinking we will make our own body as he want's his own design, but don't want a neck that will take a 90 degree turn in a few months. 
Can anyone recommend any suppliers of good quality neck through or set necks? (preferably with ebony fret board and blank headstock)

Thanks very much


----------



## Henriks (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi there,

You can contact me by PM, I'll be able to help you out.

I'm located in Montreal.

Thanks.

www.henriksguitars.com


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Try Potvin guitars. He is in the Ottawa area. Mighty Mite and Warmoth are other ones you could check but Warmoth necks are pricey. GFS usually has some decent prices but are in the USA. www.guitarfetish.com


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

you can also try Hansen Customs, my Tele's neck is one of theirs and it's awesome!

www.hansenkustoms.com


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Judas68fr said:


> you can also try Hansen Customs, my Tele's neck is one of theirs and it's awesome!
> 
> www.hansenkustoms.com


Hansens guitars look impressive. I had never heard of him before.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Me neither, but I bought a used neck for my Tele made by him about a month ago (from a member of the forum), and the neck is great, finish is top notch!


----------

